# Applied for Social Security today



## Alligatorob (Jul 6, 2022)

Seems like a big step.  

It will begin in September, when I turn 70.  Apparently you can apply up to 4 months in advance.

I did the online thing, not as user friendly as it could have been.  However I got it done, I think, and if it works it beats trying to do it in person.


----------



## MarciKS (Jul 6, 2022)

Keep us posted how things go with that.


----------



## MarciKS (Jul 6, 2022)

I have no idea what Medicare plan to chose from. I don't understand most of that stuff so I'm going to have to do some investigating.


----------



## Alligatorob (Jul 6, 2022)

MarciKS said:


> I have no idea what Medicare plan to chose from


Neither did I, I just went with A, B, D and the AARP thing, no idea if it was the right one.


----------



## MarciKS (Jul 6, 2022)

Alligatorob said:


> Neither did I, I just went with A, B, D and the AARP thing, no idea if it was the right one.


AARP thing??


----------



## Alligatorob (Jul 6, 2022)

MarciKS said:


> AARP thing??


AARP Medicare Advantage, it seems to be what most people I know have.

Is it the best?  I don't know, but it is what I got.

There are others here who have put a lot more time and effort into this than I, do some searching any you will find their threads.  @OneEyedDiva seems to me to be one of our experts on all things financial related to retirement.  There are others.

Best of luck with it.


----------



## OneEyedDiva (Jul 6, 2022)

Alligatorob said:


> AARP Medicare Advantage, it seems to be what most people I know have.
> 
> Is it the best?  I don't know, but it is what I got.
> 
> ...


Thank you so much for your vote of confidence Rob I wouldn't say I'm an "expert", just somewhat knowledgable. I can only speak on what has worked for me over the decades with much of what I learned being from trials and errors. The rest I research online and post what I find to be informative (relating to a post or question) and interesting. I used to say I "inhale" financial articles.


----------



## Knight (Jul 7, 2022)

There are Medicare advisors out there that don't charge a fee for their services. The one we have came to our home, sat down & explained how each worked & let us decide what we think would best for us. 

For us because we have excellent health Medicare advantage works best. But I've come to realize not every Medicare advantage plan is the same.

Ours we have no co pay for  primary care doctor or specialists within the system. Meds are part D so my statin for cholesterol is $6.00 for 90 days. 
Example
I had complete rebuild of my cervical spine my out of pocket was $50.00 for the surgical center.   Zero cost for 3 weeks of rehab. 

Since then nothing needed. Every 6 months a scheduled office visit with primary care doctor zero cost. Lab work once a year zero cost. 

Add to that every 3 months we get $75.00 each for all kinds of medical supplies. It's getting really hard to find what to spend $600.00 a year on.


----------



## Alligatorob (Jul 7, 2022)

Knight said:


> There are Medicare advisors out there that don't charge a fee for their services.


How do they get paid?  And how does one find them?


----------



## Knight (Jul 7, 2022)

Alligatorob said:


> How do they get paid?  And how does one find them?


try googling this
free Medicare advisors in Utah

I forgot to add vision check once a year is free. Dental 2 cleanings & if one crown is needed free.
As I posted not all advantage plans are the same so I hope what I've posted helps you to ask about what's possible. Your state of health can make a difference so be sure to include that in your conversation with whoever you might get to help with decision making.


----------



## Aunt Bea (Jul 7, 2022)

I chose a zero premium advantage plan with BCBS.

The most important feature for me is that the in network healthcare providers agree to accept the 80% Medicare coverage as payment in full.  That may be standard with advantage plans, not sure.

My annual drug costs are high due to diabetes medication, but I get some assistance from a state program called EPIC that is based on income.


----------



## PhonamDan (Jul 13, 2022)

Hello all, I'm a newbie here and I've a dumb question about applying Social Security.
I'm almost 66 year old and I apply for SS benefits online. I then ran into a question in General tab. The question is “what is my earning in 2021?”. In 2021, I neither work nor self-employment,  I draw the money to live from my IRA/401K. 
Is this IRA withdrawal considered earning?  Please help.


----------



## OneEyedDiva (Jul 13, 2022)

PhonamDan said:


> Hello all, I'm a newbie here and I've a dumb question about applying Social Security.
> I'm almost 66 year old and I apply for SS benefits online. I then ran into a question in General tab. The question is “what is my earning in 2021?”. In 2021, I neither work nor self-employment,  I draw the money to live from my IRA/401K.
> Is this IRA withdrawal considered earning?  Please help.


Hi Dan. I hope this article, which explains what the social security administration considers as income, helps.
https://pocketsense.com/ira-distribution-count-income-social-security-2344.html


----------



## OneEyedDiva (Jul 13, 2022)

Knight said:


> There are Medicare advisors out there that don't charge a fee for their services. The one we have came to our home, sat down & explained how each worked & let us decide what we think would best for us.
> 
> For us because we have excellent health Medicare advantage works best. But I've come to realize not every Medicare advantage plan is the same.
> 
> ...


I love my Aetna plans but you are right, every plan is different. Since my coverage is through the NJ State Health Benefits plan, I hesitate to recommend Aetna private plans to individuals because I have no idea what they cost and if coverage would be the same. I've had two invasive eye surgeries at least 4 laser surgeries and didn't pay a penny. There were no charges for the initial post op visits. I also didn't pay when I was hospitalized for a day after having a cardiac ablation. I also never paid premiums until I got on Medicare, at which time I paid the basic rates.  The state reimburses me $46 a month toward my Medicare premiums.

Besides free surgeries, in patient procedures and hospital stays all my lab work, including MRIs, CAT scans, etc. are free. I recently changed from Aetna HMO to Aetna PPO because the co-pays ($10) with the latter are the same for in and out of network doctors. The cost for brand name medications is a bit higher though. I spent $20 more for two 90 day eye prescriptions this month. Luckily most of my meds are generics so they'll cost the same as when I had the HMO, which is $5 or less for 90 days when using Optum RX, our mail in pharmacy.
@Pecos
Yes @Alligatorob do keep us posted on what happens with SS.


----------

